# Reset Button Corsair Carbide 200R



## cgentil (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

The thing is when I click the reset button to reset the PC is supposed to suspend is set to it, something that does not suddenly appear on the ASUS logo as if it had to power on the PC and the security options appear or start windows normally.

This is reset:







Even if you set the reset button without function it does so the same thing, the button doesn't get no function.

The power button works well.

Help!

Let me clarify, when I press this button, of reset:





The system suddenly restarts and give me kernel power 41 error instead of sleep.

Thank you.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 18, 2014)

Please help.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

If the reset button is hooked up to the reset pins on the motherboard pin panel, it's going to restart the PC...
The only way I'm aware of to put a PC to sleep instead, is to set it in the power options to put the PC to sleep when the *power button* is pressed. I have no experience with your mobo, but I don't see any manuals online stating that you can change the reset button's config.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If the reset button is hooked up to the reset pins on the motherboard pin panel, it's going to restart the PC...
> The only way I'm aware of to put a PC to sleep instead, is to set it in the power options to put the PC to sleep when the *power button* is pressed. I have no experience with your mobo, but I don't see any manuals online stating that you can change the reset button's config.


I've configured here to it sleep and before it was doing it correctly, and now it's not. It doesn't restart correctly basically when I press button it crashes the computer and in event log I see a Kernel Power 41 error, so the button is crashing the OS, and again once it was working correctly.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

cgentil said:


> I've configured here to it sleep and before it was doing it correctly, and now it's not. It doesn't restart correctly basically when I press button it crashes the computer and in event log I see a Kernel Power 41 error, so the button is crashing the OS, and again once it was working correctly.



Your restart button is not your sleep button. A sleep button is one likely found on the keyboard. The restart button will only ever restart a PC and windows will moan about power being cut.


----------

